# Clothing Size Question



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

I know there are a lot of questions out there about this, but none of them really answer mine:

I am buying some clothes for Gucci. Since I haven't even brought her home yet, it's definitely hard to tell what her size and weight will be, but I'm trying to just use an estimate based on everyone else's baby that is around the same size the breeder has quoted (6 lbs). Again, I KNOW this is not a guarantee and I know there is no way to know until she is older, but I got some shirts that are 8.5" neck to tail (3-5 lbs). When you guys list the info about your baby, what number is the neck to tail?? Is it his/her length? And are you JUST measuring neck to tail?? It seems like most people are b/t 8 and 12, so this shirt would be too small, I believe. 
Also, how much should I be willing to size UP on clothes? Obviously I don't want to get her anything really tight, but I also don't want her tripping over her clothes. 
Sorry for asking this question again, but I'm lost on all this. And LOOKING at these clothes, you'd think they would fit. But, sadly, I have never been that up close to a Maltese to be able to tell if my sizing based on "looks" is WAY off.:smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

The length and chest measurements are the most important. Measure from right on top of the shoulder blades to the base of the tail for the length. Measure under the armpits at the widest part of the chest for girth.

Don't go by small, medium and large in dog clothes as there is no standardized sizing.

Also, brands vary a lot in their sizing. After a awhile you will get to know how certain brands fit.

I didn't really start dressing Bailey until he was five months old and closer to full grown. At that point things were lose and a little long, but wearable. If you buy things too big Gucci will slip right out of them. If you buy things for when she first comes home, expect that she will outgrow them quickly. You can sell them here in the Buy, Sell and Trade section.


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

So, does 8.5" sound small for a 6lb Maltese???


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I never go by length when buying clothes for Milo(unless they're pajamas or other 4 legged clothes) - I always go by his chest measurement and if only length is given I try to find out the chest size for that brand.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

italianna82 said:


> So, does 8.5" sound small for a 6lb Maltese???


Ruff Ruff Couture is very true to size, so I checked their sizing chart. According to it, I think 8.5 will be too small for a six pound Maltese. 

https://id34103.securedata.net/ruffruffcouture.com/merchantmanager/view_information.php?pId=6

As Orla said, the chest measurement is the most important. Some Maltese are sturdier and stockier than others. You could get three six pound Maltese together and I bet they would all have different body types.


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

Well, I guess I will use those until she grows out of them and start buying duplicates of them....back to the store I go


----------

